# Hydraulic problems



## Pops1910 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Y'all - New to Forum. I have a '85 Ford 1910 4X4 Compact Tractor that was my late fathers'. It's been extremely cold here in the mountains of western NC, most days not getting above freezing. Recently had an 8" snow and was going to scrape some roads with scrape blade but after letting tractor warm up, 3ph was very,very hesistant to raise. Outdoor temp around 30. I checked hydraulic fluid and found it to be very milky in color. I've had this tractor for about a year since my dad passed away, and really have no idea about how well it was maintained. I changed fluid and filter, and seemed to get a lot of water out of drains at the time. I noticed after draining, there seems to be some type of screen inside rear axle sump thru drain hole. I refilled with fresh fluid and new filter and let idle and warm up for 30-45 minutes. Outdoor temp that day was around 40. The 3ph tried to lift but would not lift scrape blade off ground. I then checked fluid and found it very milky again. The outside temp had warmed up to around 53 that day. The next morning, I drained the fluid a second time and found a lot of water in this fluid as well. I'm thinking the water had froze inside the sump and had finally thawed out. I refilled with fresh fluid the next day, temp around 54 and started tractor and let idle for 30-45 minutes to warm up, tried 3ph lift and same results, would try to lift blade but would not raise blade off ground. I rechecked fluid and found it to be normal color which I hope to have removed all water from inside tractor this time. Still have hydraulic problem. I read an older post from 2002 that someone had a 2110 Ford tractor with hydraulic problems and repair shop removed screen in sump by rear wheel and cleaned sludge from screen and it took care of problem. I have a Ford IT Shop Manual and I can't find any mention of a screen in the sump of any kind. Was wondering if anyone knew if the 1910 model has a screen in the sump, and if so, how do you access it to clean it??? Any comments would be appreciated- new to this tractor business, but the tractor seems to be a good little tractor. Used it this past summer to do some bush hogging with no problems........


----------



## buckinghorse (Jan 10, 2011)

I have the same problem with my 801.some people told me to clean the screen out but cannot find the screen where they said it was.It is not in my manual need help


----------



## Dirty Ern (Apr 14, 2010)

I've had problems with my 801 loosing prime and sometimes if you take the plug out on the front of the pump and fill it with hydraulic fluid and put the plug back in but not tight and fire it up. If it doesn't pick up, turn it off and let it set a little while and then try it again. If it still didn't catch, remove the plug and fire it up but be ready to quick turn it off (and if your wife just hung a load of wash out, be sure you're not parked too close to it).

I had the plate off of the left side of the hydraulic section so I could clean the bottom out really good, (it's where the PTO lever is) and I didn't see a screen in there.

I just rebuilt my hydraulic pump and went through all the steps I just mentioned and it still didn't pick up prime. So following a trick I read in another forum, I put about 20 psi of air pressure in through the dip stick hole. It didn't pick up right then so I shut it off and went around and took the plug out of the pump and filled it again and replaced the plug, started it up and BAHM! she started lifting and has been good ever since.

I hope some of this works for you, and remember the proper level of the proper fluid will help too. .......Ernie


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

Pops1910 said:


> Hey Y'all - New to Forum. I have a '85 Ford 1910 4X4 Compact Tractor that was my late fathers'. It's been extremely cold here in the mountains of western NC, most days not getting above freezing. Recently had an 8" snow and was going to scrape some roads with scrape blade but after letting tractor warm up, 3ph was very,very hesistant to raise. Outdoor temp around 30. I checked hydraulic fluid and found it to be very milky in color. I've had this tractor for about a year since my dad passed away, and really have no idea about how well it was maintained. I changed fluid and filter, and seemed to get a lot of water out of drains at the time. I noticed after draining, there seems to be some type of screen inside rear axle sump thru drain hole. I refilled with fresh fluid and new filter and let idle and warm up for 30-45 minutes. Outdoor temp that day was around 40. The 3ph tried to lift but would not lift scrape blade off ground. I then checked fluid and found it very milky again. The outside temp had warmed up to around 53 that day. The next morning, I drained the fluid a second time and found a lot of water in this fluid as well. I'm thinking the water had froze inside the sump and had finally thawed out. I refilled with fresh fluid the next day, temp around 54 and started tractor and let idle for 30-45 minutes to warm up, tried 3ph lift and same results, would try to lift blade but would not raise blade off ground. I rechecked fluid and found it to be normal color which I hope to have removed all water from inside tractor this time. Still have hydraulic problem. I read an older post from 2002 that someone had a 2110 Ford tractor with hydraulic problems and repair shop removed screen in sump by rear wheel and cleaned sludge from screen and it took care of problem. I have a Ford IT Shop Manual and I can't find any mention of a screen in the sump of any kind. Was wondering if anyone knew if the 1910 model has a screen in the sump, and if so, how do you access it to clean it??? Any comments would be appreciated- new to this tractor business, but the tractor seems to be a good little tractor. Used it this past summer to do some bush hogging with no problems........


These hydraulic pumps are self priming. You may have some crud in the suction pipe to the pump or the pipe may have a crack or a break so that it's sucking air. Filters or screens are sometime used on the suction pipe and they can get sludged up.


----------

